# Reddit subs go private...wtf?



## rogue zombie (3/7/15)

Now I'm pissed!

My favourite Subs - DIYEjuice, Gaming and Movies have gone private. Anyone know why?
I don't have the patience to follow 400 links and read page after page of what the deal is. 

I'm looking for a short version.


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (3/7/15)

I think it happened after a Reddit Admin got fired?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (3/7/15)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> I think it happened after a Reddit Admin got fired?



Agg, ffs.
That place was/is a great source of info.


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (3/7/15)

/r/IAmA, /r/AskReddit, /r/Books, /r/science, /r/Music, /r/gaming,/r/history, /r/Art, /r/videos, /r/gadgets, /r/todayilearned, /r/Documentaries,/r/LifeProTips, /r/Jokes, /r/pics, /r/Dataisbeautiful and /r/movies have all made themselves private in response to the removal of an administrator key to the AMA process, /u/chooter, but also due to underlying resentment against the admins for running the site poorly - being uncommunicative, and disregarding the thousands of moderators who keep the site running. In addition, /r/listentothis has disabled all submissions, and so has /r/pics. /r/Jokes has announced its support (and has also gone private). 

Major subreddits, including /r/4chan,/r/circlejerk and /r/ImGoingToHellForThis, have also expressed solidarity through going private.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike (3/7/15)

Basically Victoria, the chick who did the bulk of the legwork for all the interviews on iAma was unexpectedly "let go". The team behind Reddit has made numerous decisions against the spirit of reddit like this recently (The whole Pao incident). It's pretty hilarious to see such a quiet front page.

Here's a more exhaustive list

/r/3amjokes[7](41,525 subscribers)
/r/4chan[8](655,245)
/r/a858de45f56d9bc9[9](10,958)
/r/abandonedporn[10](278,977)
/r/advice[11](23,703)
/r/advicehell[12](7,074)
/r/alaska[13](7,411)
/r/amifreetogo[14](16,646)
/r/anonymous[15](28,766)
/r/archery[16](21,063)
*/r/art[17]*(3,256,241)
/r/askcarsales[18](9,732)
/r/askmen[19](196,996)
*/r/askreddit[20]*(8,917,673)
/r/autos[21](68,814)
/r/bad_cop_no_donut[22](78,894)
/r/badphilosophy[23](10,955)
/r/banana[24](6,192)
/r/bannedfromclubpenguin[25](45,931)
/r/bestofstreamingvideo[26](34,226)
/r/biochemistry[27](7,617)
/r/bioshock[28](40,242)
/r/blackpeoplegifs[29](87,663)
/r/blackpeopletwitter[30](401,375)
/r/bollywoodrealism[31](25,328)
/r/bookclub[32](19,529)
*/r/books[33]*(5,103,352)
/r/booksuggestions[34](49,899)
/r/boombeach[35](7,833)
/r/borderlands2[36](40,892)
/r/boxoffice[37](9,646)
/r/burgers[38](8,303)
/r/buttcoin[39](5,894)
/r/buyitforlife[40](170,159)
/r/calligraphy[41](27,636)
/r/candidfashionpolice[42](54,309)
/r/cannabis[43](28,112)
/r/chicago[44](70,768)
/r/cinemagraphs[45](105,915)
/r/circlejerk[46](254,505)
/r/clashofclans[47](73,622)
/r/college[48](24,169)
/r/cooking[49](309,438)
/r/corsets[50](7,868)
/r/crappydesign[51](189,355)
/r/creatures_of_earth[52](6,484)
/r/crossfit[53](33,678)
/r/cultcinema[54](5,996)
/r/cynicalbrit[55](52,989)
/r/dailydouble[56](12,215)
/r/damnthatsinteresting[57](129,292)
*/r/dataisbeautiful[58]*(3,408,056)
/r/debateachristian[59](12,818)
/r/debatereligion[60](29,309)
/r/de_iama[61](66,824)
/r/destiny[62](9,764)
/r/dinosaurdrawings[63](7,404)
*/r/diy[64]*(3,729,041)
/r/diy_ejuice[65](15,862)
/r/djent[66](9,170)
*/r/documentaries[67]*(3,377,766)
/r/doesanybodyelse[68](252,164)
/r/dogecoin[69](89,101)
/r/downbra[70](6,583)
/r/downtonabbey[71](11,252)
/r/dreadfort[72](9,728)
/r/eatcheapandhealthy[73](246,228)
/r/edc[74](74,835)
/r/educationalgifs[75](94,805)
/r/elitedangerous[76](44,703)
/r/europe[77](381,394)
/r/eve[78](52,650)
/r/evex[79](12,566)
/r/facepalm[80](375,433)
/r/fallout[81](221,890)
/r/falloutlore[82](11,572)
/r/falloutmods[83](6,078)
/r/familyrecipes[84](6,919)
/r/fatlogic[85](92,483)
/r/fifthworldpics[86](61,512)
/r/fiftyfifty[87](265,464)
/r/finalfantasy[88](46,065)
/r/finance[89](62,999)
/r/firearms[90](27,688)
/r/fo4[91](16,897)
/r/foshelter[92](9,400)
/r/frugalfemalefashion[93](20,430)
/r/fuckolly[94](9,150)
/r/futanari[95](31,300)
/r/futurewhatif[96](17,121)
*/r/gadgets[97]*(3,427,275)
/r/gamerghazi[98](7,617)
*/r/gaming[99]*(8,022,320)
/r/gaming4gamers[100](29,239)
/r/gaybros[101](53,253)
/r/gaymers[102](41,529)
/r/getdisciplined[103](138,324)
/r/ghettoglamourshots[104](36,396)
/r/girlsinyogapants[105](158,624)
/r/gonecivil[106](32,228)
/r/gore[107](49,886)
/r/glitch_in_the_matrix[108](89,474)
/r/globaloffensive[109](243,476)
/r/grandtheftautov[110](163,925)
/r/graphicnovels[111](8,812)
/r/gravityfalls[112](22,501)
/r/greysanatomy[113](7,243)
/r/grilledcheese[114](34,868)
/r/gtav[115](60,829)
/r/hardcoreaww[116](37,520)
/r/hentai[117](81,966)
/r/hipcleavage[118](11,764)
/r/hiphopheads[119](294,066)
/r/historicalrage[120](5,970)
*/r/history[121]*(3,431,562)
/r/historywhatif[122](6,662)
/r/hookah[123](41,248)
/r/hotelcalifornia[124](8,496)
/r/humansbeingbros[125](41,655)
*/r/iama[126]*, the original (8,521,238)
/r/imgoingtohellforthis[127](459,391)
/r/insightfulquestions[128](38,413)
/r/instant_regret[129]down again (106,718)
/r/interstellar[130](11,100)
/r/intrusivethoughts[131](22,116)
/r/jobfair[132](18,920)
*/r/jokes[133]*(3,552,326)
/r/justneckbeardthings[134](83,933)
/r/karmaconspiracy[135](58,592)
/r/kerbalspaceprogram[136](114,226)
/r/latvianjokes[137](29,022)
/r/law[138](40,776)
/r/lazycats[139](5,601)
/r/learnuselesstalents[140](224,029)
/r/ledootgeneration[141](20,822)
/r/lifehacks[142](413,920)
*/r/lifeprotips[143]*(4,112,364)
/r/linux[144](186,015)
/r/liquor[145](7,236)
/r/litecoin[146](25,611)
/r/liy[147](6,834)
/r/lookatmydog[148](19,927)
/r/louisiana[149](5,400)
/r/macroporn[150](29,308)
/r/magicskyfairy[151](14,381)
/r/massivecock[152](31,461)
/r/meanjokes[153](42,830)
/r/memes[154](51,423)
/r/mensrights[155](114,666)
/r/mineralporn[156](20,594)
/r/mmorpg[157](25,350)
/r/montageparodies[158](138,461)
/r/morbidreality[159](187,712)
*/r/movies[160]*(7,662,117)
/r/murica[161](171,557)
*/r/music[162]*(7,391,288)
/r/netflix[163](85,536)
/r/netsec[164](134,403)
/r/newsokur[165](10,787)
/r/nononono[166](108,433)
/r/nsfw411[167](31,925)
/r/nsfwfunny[168](105,879)
/r/nsfwgif[169](9,792)
/r/nsfw_snapchat[170](31,690)
/r/obscuremedia[171](38,692)
/r/oddlysatisfying[172](335,818)
/r/offensive_wallpapers[173](55,385)
/r/oldpeoplefacebook[174](90,919)
/r/onepiece[175](48,326)
/r/onoff[176](168,990)
/r/ooer[177](18,372)
/r/operationgrabass[178](5,976)
/r/orangered[179](6,131)
/r/paomustresign[180](7,535)
/r/paris[181](8,004)
/r/penmanshipporn[182](111,549)
/r/periwinkle[183](5,568)
/r/photography[184](243,189)
/r/pic[185](36,029)
/r/pimpyourmomforkarma[186](5,098)
/r/playrust[187](25,376)
/r/poetry[188](45,767)
/r/pokeporn[189](25,905?!)
/r/preggo[190](5,596)
/r/prisonarchitect[191](18,330)
/r/programming[192](625,820)
/r/projectcar[193](14,050)
/r/publicfreakout[194](76,077)
/r/pussypassdenied[195](52,444)
/r/quotes[196](97,687)
/r/r4r[197](79,824)
/r/randomactsofcsgo[198](11,369)
/r/ratemynudebody[199](13,378)
/r/rbi[200](28,584)
/r/recipes[201](139,780)
/r/regularshow[202](21,943)
/r/samsung[203](6,634)
/r/scottpilgrim[204](6,835)
/r/seo[205](24,671)
/r/sexwithbears[206](???)
/r/shittyfantheories[207](12,927)
/r/shittyreactiongifs[208](111,647)
/r/skrillex[209](6,970)
/r/skyrim[210](301,038)
/r/skyrimdadjokes[211](5,634)
/r/slygifs[212](22,020)
/r/sluttystrangers[213](19,768)
/r/sonsofanarchy[214](25,741)
/r/spain[215](5,829)
/r/splatoon[216]private again (18,031)
/r/splitdepthgifs[217](41,023)
/r/spongebros[218](7,287)
/r/srssucks[219](12,505)
/r/starcitizen[220]private again (51,971)
/r/startrekstabilized[221](9,766)
/r/subredditcancer[222](7,979)
/r/subredditdramadrama[223](6,185)
/r/talesfromthepizzaguy[224](34,986)
/r/tattoos[225](395,753)
/r/technology[226](5,146,693)
/r/ted[227](33,288)
/r/teenagers[228](98,555)
/r/texts[229](9,501)
/r/thanksobama[230](46,929)
/r/thathappened[231](211,934)
/r/thebluepill[232](22,322)
/r/thedepthsbelow[233](29,283)
/r/thelastairbender[234](138,974)
/r/thenetherlands[235](49,238)
/r/theonion[236](10,749)
/r/thepopcornstand[237](7,087)
/r/tinder[238](137,103)
/r/timanderic[239]downgiven to /pol/down again (20,852)
/r/titlegore[240](26,758)
/r/tmobile[241](10,578)
*/r/todayilearned[242]*(8,782,268)
/r/toosoon[243](73,894)
/r/torrents[244]
/r/trackers[245](47,245)
/r/trees[246](757,135)
/r/treessuckingonthings[247](13,079)
/r/tribes[248](10,795)
/r/truedetective[249](55,443)
/r/tuckedinkitties[250](11,970)
/r/twitter[251](8,402)
/r/twentyonepilots[252](5,370)
/r/twoxsex[253](14,061)
/r/ukpolitics[254](36,450)
/r/ulyssesbucketlist[255](5,960)
/r/unexpectedjihad[256](71,360)
/r/unexpectedthuglife[257](199,623)
/r/unexplainedphotos[258](26,167)
/r/universityofreddit[259](74,204)
/r/usa[260](5,148)
*/r/videos[261]*(8,082,138)
/r/virtualreality[262](14,031)
/r/weather[263](14,800)
/r/webgames[264](87,932)
/r/whitepeoplegifs[265](74,151)
/r/wildernessbackpacking[266](8,816)
/r/worldbuilding[267](54,407)
/r/worstof[268](35,435)
/r/wouldyoufuckmywife[269](29,169)
/r/wtf[270](4,596,825)
/r/xkcd[271](58,918)
/r/youdontsurf[272](176,671)

Reactions: Like 1


----------

